# lets here about your hunts



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

lets here how you guys did this year! the success or the great time you had in the mountains!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

My hunt started today, have not been feeling well so have not made it out.....yet, will post stories soon.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

A day in the hills is always better than a day at work! This year I have seen a lot of tracks to include more bear and cougar. Of course the hunt now narrows to a few areas that hold some critters on the foothills. 

I will be calling this the year of the moose though! I have been within 12 yards of a bull the first day out. He would have kept coming in but I ended up letting him know I was there by tapping my arrow against my bow frame. Then the next one was at 20 yards. The other day I saw the oldest moose in Utah! He was grunting and then would stuble over a few logs. Pick himself up rub his antlers on a bush, then repeat the whole thing over. The growth under his chin was at least on and a half foot long. A lot of gray hair also. I watched him for about half an hour until he wandered out of sight.

Have not been hunting as much as I should. It seems like if I plan on a day for a hunt something else doesn't cooperate. Most of the deer I have seen were in the road while I was driving to my spots. Elk are still like a ghost. Seeing plenty of tracks for both as well as fresh droppings. Some so fresh there was steam coming off of it. I have wandered and sat still for hours. Most of the areas I normally hunt are running mountain maggots (sheep). I have been approached by multiple hunters when I was getting suited up or coming back from a walk-about. Man, there are a lot of road hunters out there.

Deviant


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been hunting elk for 3 years now and have never shoot a single arrow yet, well last friday on the last day of the hunt we were out and could not get the herd bull in the area to come in, so we went over to where we knew the elk would run if they were in this area, it was 11:00 and a friend of mine walked through some quakies and jumped a 5 point bull and sure enough he headed right for where he was supposed to go, I was sitting maybe 10 yards off the trail and as he headed for me a saw him coming drew back as he came in, he stopped right before the opening looked at me and then began walking right into the opening where I could shoot, I let the arrow go and it hit him a little forward right in the shoulder and had that bone smacking sound, immediatly I knew I had placed the shoot poorly. He ran outta there and we gave him 1 hour and started tracking him, the blood was fair and began to run thin after a couple canyons, well we lost blood and got a few guys we had there and for the rest of the day friday we went through every canyon in the area and tried to find him or a sign of him but we had no luck. I'm sure some of you know the HORRIBLE feeling of losing an animal, I must say that I misplaced the shoot due to adrenaline, I have shoot many deer including some nice bucks and I have never felt the nerves like I did with this bull. Well thats my crappy story of losing a bull I hope you guys had better luck than me.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I put a arrow in a 5 point bull a few years back, too far forward in the shoulder. I know it is hard to belive but I there is a good chance your bull is alive and will heal up. It is hard to say so you will have to kill a 6 point next year and dig a head out of his shoulder to prove it!  Sounds like you put a good search for your bull sorry to hear that you couldn't find him. Good luck next year.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats also what I thought, I shot a 4 point deer a few years back and it had a broadhead fused into the spine with the shaft still going almost to the skin level so I think that the bull could still live.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

for me it was my first deer. i shot a little two point, roadhunting. it was the middle of the week and know one else was up there. that was one of the greatest moments of my life.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I shot a buck a few years back and it had a very bad infection in his hind quarter. When I skinned him out there was a field tip broke off and When I moved up to his neck and head There was bird shot from a shotgun embeded every where in his face. It is sad what some people do that call themselves hunters. :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lionhunter,
That is despicable! Wow! I can not believe that! BTW, any updates on the cattle shooters by the Berry? BTW, I have heard of the DWR giving new tags when bagging an animal that has such damaged meat from actions not your own...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they where all fun and got to fling some arrows at a couple deer this year and got to spend some good time with family and freinds in teh field. there no other way to to spend time with faimly and freinds.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I did call the dwr and they told me to bring the tag the deer and the antlers in and they would give me another tag. So thats what I did ended up gettind a good sized three point with my bow.


----------

